# Powerfist Gaming Stafford, Uk wargaming club



## Vaultboy (May 17, 2010)

Powerfist Gaming is a relaxed and friendly wargaming group based in Stafford. We meet every Thursday evening from 5:30pm till late at St John Ambulance training centre. We are always looking for more players to come and join in with the wargaming goodness! We play mostly 40k and Warmachine but any gaming system welcome. There is a charge of £3 per person which goes towards rent and new terrain/boards for the club. You must be 16+ to attend. We look forward to seeing you there!

St John Ambulance
Garden Street
Stafford
ST174DD

Contact:
[email protected]
Website:http://powerfistgaming.blogspot.com/
Or find us on facebook! Just search for Powerfist Gaming

Also check out our friends at the Cannock Games Club at http://www.cannockgamers.co.uk/news.php


----------

